# New truck. Which one



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm looking at new trucks. Never bought a new one and not finding much on used market. Owned two fords so far. Not brand loyal but like the ford

Anyway: current. 2005 f350 Crew cab short bed, srw, v10, 4wd. 

Basically looking at the same setup. Also considering a GM. Main questions are how does the 6.2 ford gas and 6.0 GM gas compare to my current v10? I tow a tool trailer 7k GVWR, equipment trailer and dump trailer both 14k GVWR. But I only average 15k miles a year. My truck is about 8500 lbs daily with rack and boxes. Wondering if diesel is worth considering. My gut says no because of all the emissions crap, but if the gas engines can't tow like my v10, I may have to consider it. FYI- v10 is 9mpg

Drw is out because of wheelbase I'd go for a drw short bed but ford doesn't make them anymore. 

I also plow snow. Just feel out of the loop with the new trucks as I haven't been paying attention to them in the past few years. Thanks, Nick.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

From what I have read, the 6.2 makes more horsepower than the v-10 but slightly less torque. 

The other thing to consider is the 6.2 will have a 6 speed vs the v10 5 spd

I know a few 6.2 owners who are telling me that the v-10 is a better workhorse but the v8 is still a top notch performer.

And it tends to get better fuel mileage.


I just recently sold my 6.7 diesel. I think I'm done with diesels.

Def,
$180 fuel filters 
Regens


I had a heater line to the urea system intermittently send out a check engine light.

To have the hose replaced cost $1500 I sold it the day after. 

I've had 5 Superduties.
3 5.4s
1 v-10 
1 diesel

In 300k miles I've spent a grand total of $1500 on repairs


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Truk wars. Popcorn time. Proceed.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

JT Wood said:


> From what I have read, the 6.2 makes more horsepower than the v-10 but slightly less torque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well the body on your last Ford held up really well...


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Morning Wood said:


> Buy a lottery ticket.


That's why I keep buying superduties


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Is there any thing else besides a Ford. Pretty much have always been a Ford truck guy, have to say they have treated me well. Although don't think I am going down the road of the newer diesels. Sticking with my older ones that all they need is power for the pump.


----------



## SprayFinish (Aug 16, 2015)

I will say, after doing research for months, I just bought a new 2015 Silverado 1500 crew and I am loving it. I'm not big on ford, but from what I have learned I would go with Chevy or gmc. All in all from price, gas, features, and power the Chevy seemed the best to me.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Well the body on your last Ford held up really well...



I'm looking for helpful advice. That said, I probably bought that truck with too much rust on it to begin with. Owned it since 2010 I think.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Morning Wood said:


> Buy a lottery ticket.


why? He averages only 60k miles on a vehicle before selling it, the truck dealer must love him.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

No. Dealers don't love me I buy 4-5 yr old trucks with fairly low mileage then sell them at 150k miles.

I've calculated over the last 7 yrs I average $1100/yr in vehicle costs. (Depreciation)


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> I'm looking for helpful advice. That said, I probably bought that truck with too much rust on it to begin with. Owned it since 2010 I think.


I really like Ford vehicles in general but from their compact cars to their trucks they have a nasty habit of rusting out young. I wonder how the aluminium body will hold up.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

They don't rust too bad out this way. Dodge trucks are usually worse in my experience.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*New Truck. Which One*

If I buy new, I will stay on top of the rust and get it before it starts. I plow snow so when it's snowing and salty I'm driving it into every little nook and crevice possible. And then it's usually below freezing and tough to wash the truck. But I'm making more of an effort to wash it when it warms up. This winter for sure. Not that it did me any good.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> They don't rust too bad out this way. Dodge trucks are usually worse in my experience.


Nothing rusts out bad in AB because you sand the roads. Here we use brine trucks and salters.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

We do use salt, but it's not as much I guess. Wet get the pleasure of replacing our windshield every year from the gravel. 
There are some rusty vehicles around.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> If I buy new, I will stay on top of the rust and get it before it starts


I think I would spend the money and get a heavy duty undercoating done on it. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The 6.4 gas hemi in the Dodge is a screamer. 

My brother has a 3500hd Chevy with a 12' flat bed. He mostly drives around pressure washing and sealing concrete, it does pull the skid loader and mini pretty well, but he gets 10mpg in it all the time. 

My neighbor has two 6.2 gas fords, pulls a 28' enclosed car trailer, 8 mpg. He is selling one.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I hate trucks. I'm thinking the foil tape may be the way to go.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cowboy up and get a Cummins.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

How feasible is putting a dually axle and springs under a short bed? Would that be more difficult than cutting down the frame of a long bed?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Swapping axles would be easier if you could find a box


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Morning Wood said:


> I hate trucks. I'm thinking the foil tape may be the way to go.





Morning Wood said:


> How feasible is putting a dually axle and springs under a short bed? Would that be more difficult than cutting down the frame of a long bed?


From foil tape to axle swapping.

Man that is so transcendental.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> I think I would spend the money and get a heavy duty undercoating done on it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


I've given up on traditional undercoating products and switched to Fluid film...for the guys who complain about corrosion, it would behoove you to look into it.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> From foil tape to axle swapping.
> 
> 
> 
> Man that is so transcendental.



On the new one man.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

JT Wood said:


> Swapping axles would be easier if you could find a box



Flatbed at that point or just flares on the other bed.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The 6.4 gas hemi in the Dodge is a screamer.
> 
> My brother has a 3500hd Chevy with a 12' flat bed. He mostly drives around pressure washing and sealing concrete, it does pull the skid loader and mini pretty well, but he gets 10mpg in it all the time.
> 
> My neighbor has two 6.2 gas fords, pulls a 28' enclosed car trailer, 8 mpg. He is selling one.



How does that 6.4 do for fuel economy you think?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> How does that 6.4 do for fuel economy you think?



I have driven two used ones and two guys in town have one. 

I saw between 12 and 15 as average.

The one ton CC 4x4 dually was doing 17 on the highway, it had 35k on it. 

If I was going to buy a new gasser that would probably be it. 

I would like a GM with the 8.1L big block in it, if I went used.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have driven two used ones and two guys in town have one.
> 
> I saw between 12 and 15 as average.
> 
> ...


Don't trust the mileage computer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

When it comes to HD trucks they all get terrible mileage.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> How feasible is putting a dually axle and springs under a short bed? Would that be more difficult than cutting down the frame of a long bed?


Why?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Don't trust the mileage computer.


They have typically been within a mpg average when figure with regular old math.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> When it comes to HD trucks they all get terrible mileage.


For the most part anymore.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

How is the new dodge inner?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> How is the new dodge inner?


I'm thinking of buying a pintle hook so that other people think I actually own a big trailer...

So far it's good, highway fuel consumption is great. City is terrible. Heated steering wheel is fantastic. 

I don't like the 68RFE tranny, it downshifts rough between 3rd and 4th.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You put some truck nutz on it, didn't you....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You put some truck nutz on it, didn't you....


I considered it...but it may take away from my iridescent trucker girl hitch cover.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

2015 Dodge 2500 4x4 diesel. Basic work truck like my last one but has a backup camera. Sticker ed at 45k, bought for 37k because it was an unsold fleet order.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Joasis said:


> 2015 Dodge 2500 4x4 diesel. Basic work truck like my last one but has a backup camera. Sticker ed at 45k, bought for 37k because it was an unsold fleet order.



Hennessee ? I'm in Enid. Howdy neighbor!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Why?



Crewcab short bed dually is really what I'd like. It's just not feasible though. It would
Be something I might consider after warranty ran out.


----------

